# Tapcon Size?



## comp1911 (Jul 20, 2007)

SnowUtopia said:


> I'm going to be using Tapcons to attached my pretreated 2x4 to my basement floor - any particular size I should be using?
> 
> Thanks


Probably something like the 1/4" x 3".

I prefer the RedHead wedge anchors myself.


----------



## mfleming (Apr 24, 2008)

Do you have to pre-drill the 3/16" holes in the concrete before drilling in your 1/4" Tapcon/Redhead wedge or can you just drill the Tapcon in without the hole?


----------



## SnowUtopia (Feb 18, 2008)

I have been told to drill the hole and then screw in the tapcon.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

You "*have to*" pre drill the hole, otherwise it will not go into the concrete. I hate tapcons...the are great for what they do...but also I've twisted off about as many as I've set successfully. I had the most success using a driver bit in the hammer drill. A standard 18V drill driver would just twist them off.

I really like to use the power fastener from Remington with the ACQ rated fasteners for basement wall plate installations, way faster than tapcons. I've used them many times, and have not had any problems.


----------



## comp1911 (Jul 20, 2007)

RippySkippy said:


> You "*have to*" pre drill the hole, otherwise it will not go into the concrete. I hate tapcons...the are great for what they do...but also I've twisted off about as many as I've set successfully. I had the most success using a driver bit in the hammer drill. A standard 18V drill driver would just twist them off.
> 
> I really like to use the power fastener from Remington with the ACQ rated fasteners for basement wall plate installations, way faster than tapcons. I've used them many times, and have not had any problems.


Yup this is the easiest.

I had access to a Hilti hammer drill so I drilled.

Tapcons are a pain to work with. The wedge anchors are a bit better and allow some fudge factor when squaring everything up. If you use the Remington you get one shot.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

For not much more than a big box of tapcon, you can buy a ramset and use 22 shot and drive nails.
Much quicker than the tapcons!


----------



## SnowUtopia (Feb 18, 2008)

how far apart should I put the tapcons into the floor?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If they're non-load-bearing walls, there isn't a code requirement for sole plate anchor spacing. I'd say no farther apart than 36", but that is a shot from the hip. Depends on the anchors you use. You definately want them at each side of splices in the sole plate and at both ends of every wall.


----------



## SnowUtopia (Feb 18, 2008)

Just tried putting my first tapcons in and I drilled the hole through the pretreated 2x4 and into the concrete and the tapcon will not stay in the floor - It pulls right out of the floor. Should I use longer tapcons or am I doing something else wrong? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Are you usiing the correct size bit?
You may have to drill a larger hole through the wood, mark the spot in the concrete and then drill for the tapcon.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

See post #5 above.

The right bit size is imperative.  A 3/16 tapcon uses a 5/32 screw hole, while a 1/4 tapcon uses a 3/16 hole. It's always best to check the depth of your hole before trying to drill...make sure you have an additional 1/2 beyond the length of the screw. With compressed air, blow the dust and crumbs from the hole before trying to screw them in. If they simply are not holding, try using one that is longer. Two-by material should use screws at least 2-3/4" long.

But again....seriously...use the Remington Power fastener....you would of been done by the time you you got your drill out and the first hole drilled. To each their own, good luck.


----------



## SnowUtopia (Feb 18, 2008)

Rippy - thanks for the info. I talked to a couple contractor's last night and they all said the tapcons were not long enough. So at least 2-3/4? I was using the concrete bit that came in the pack of tapcons... I'm going to try the longer tapcons and if that doesn't work I will get the power fastener - I'm a glutton for punishment. Thanks.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

You are wasting your time. I have used these and will not use anything else. the holding power can not be beat. Drill a 1/4 hole through the wood and into the concrete and just hammer them in you will need a large crow bar to remove them once there in. there call slit drive anchors, and come in all sizes. for 2x4 i would use the 3" good luck BOB.







:yes::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## The Project Guy (Jul 13, 2008)

*The Project Guy*

I am brand new to this forum. I have read everyones input on Tapcons. I installing a garage door header ( 16 x 7 ) in a brick carport. I assume Tapcons are the only way to avoid breaking the bricks. It will not be load bearing in any way ( using 2 x 12 anyway ) but how many fasteners ( and construction adhesive ? ) should I use per foot ?

Thanks guys


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

*Hillman Hardware has a tutorial on their website that answers a lot of these questions; safety factors, the whole bit.*


----------

